# Stabilized Box Elder Burl Reelfoot



## SENC (Apr 27, 2014)

Has just a flicker of flame... with a blackwood insert and bronze reed. Buffed.

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/IMG_20140427_181807_zpswoz0e6fy.jpg

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/IMG_20140427_181936_zpsfrskule6.jpg

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/IMG_20140427_182051_zpszutedarm.jpg

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 11


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 27, 2014)

SENC said:


> Has just a flicker of flame... with a blackwood insert and bronze reed. Buffed.
> 
> http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/IMG_20140427_181807_zpswoz0e6fy.jpg
> 
> ...




NICE call!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Apr 27, 2014)

That is a beauty there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 27, 2014)

Another beauty Henry ! Nice compliment with the ABW

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 27, 2014)

Awesome figure in that wood and a great looking call.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2014)

Bravo. If I were Johnny and you were a comedian I'd wave you over to come sit on the couch . . . . .

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Apr 27, 2014)

Looks great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 27, 2014)

Man o Man !!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Apr 27, 2014)

Henry that a great looking call !!!

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 27, 2014)

Killer call !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Apr 28, 2014)

WOW!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 28, 2014)

She look's sweet. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

